# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 4/01/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oops, seem to have missed a month or two. No progress here. just hangin in-- but so far I have kept the 15 I have lost-- but no more. Cash's sickness and now my own Rash/Prednisone have me wanting to eat the house. 

But How are you all doing?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, that's so cool, I was going to pm you tonight about your progress and just saw this thread! I think I have lost 2 pounds but I don't weigh myself. I can feel my clothes fit much better and my muffin top has visibly regressed. Now with the studying...oh boy...let's change the subject.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this, Missy. I was wondering how everyone was doing!
I think it is fantastic that you have maintained your 15-pound loss! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, good for you. I was just thinking about this and wondered how everyone was doing. I'm still the same old blimp unfortunately. Hopefully the better weather will encourage me to get more active. And not with the elbow excercises...fork to mouth...fork to mouth. Or hand to potato chip bag...bag to mouth...hand to bag...well you get the idea. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was doing well for months but hives that pop up every few weeks drive me crazy. My reaction to it -- eat everything in sight. I probably gained about 2 or 3 pounds in the past month or so. I'd better watch it before it turns into 10 or 20 . . . again.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy....I know where your 15 lbs went.......:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geri, I know how frustrating rash's can be-- I have a whopper right now-- so bad I am on prednisone. ALL I WANT TO DO IS EAT!!!


----------

